# new to site



## bon77 (Jun 22, 2013)

hi every one i am new to the site .....i am currently looking to move to nz myself my wife and my 3 boys ,and hopefully my dog i am a carpenter so christchurch /canterbury is where were heading ,very early days for us yet we are sorting out our house to start with so we can put it up for sale straight away because we need the funds from the house to get us over there hopefully we can pay for the visa process without using money from the house but will see how it pans out ,basicaly if there is any body who can give advice or share there experience on making the move that would be excelent ,especialy if they are chippys realy would like to know what it is like on nz building sites warts an all ....cheers:fingerscrossed:


----------

